# Hi All



## Rinso (May 12, 2007)

Hi I'm new to the forum, but of course not new to cats. I have 2 cats (along with a menagerie of other animals). One is a 2 year old female Tuxedo DSH (I got her from the Humane Society) I've been dealing with weight issues with her. She's too fat. She's on Low Calorie Cat Food, and needs exercise. I recently took in 10 year old Gray DSH male. (Both of my cats are altered, no worries there.) My latest cat has been having some litter box issues (which was solved through getting an enclosed cat pan). Both of my cats are doing great, except I need to take the weight off my female and put it on my male.

I also have various breeds of guinea pigs, 2 rats and a hamster. No dogs though, husband doesn't like dogs. I have 2 kids ages 6 & 3.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome to the forum, Rinso.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you join us Rinso, we'd love to see some pictures of your animals


----------



## Rinso (May 12, 2007)

kitkat said:


> Glad to have you join us Rinso, we'd love to see some pictures of your animals


Let me see if I can find some photos of my husband and children. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...hope you have fun here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Rinso! Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Love your sense of humor!  



Rinso said:


> kitkat said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to have you join us Rinso, we'd love to see some pictures of your animals
> ...


----------



## Rinso (May 12, 2007)

Oh thank you. The cats don't leave their socks where ever they took them off at. :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! petts & purrs I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Rinso said:


> Oh thank you. The cats don't leave their socks where ever they took them off at. :wink:


LOL I hate that :twisted:


----------

